#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  По поводу праздничного чаепития

## Ersh

Есть серьезные причины провести встречу 1 мая в первой половине дня

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я буду

----------


## Ersh

Давайте решать где, так как возможно будут люди из других городов.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> я буду


 :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

2-е проведу в поезде "Бугульма-Москва", буду 3-го. (((

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Могу подтянуться к первой половине.

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте решать где, так как возможно будут люди из других городов.


А кто будет из других городов?

----------


## Ersh

> А кто будет из других городов?


Это маленький секрет. Но должно быть здорово, если мы встретимся

----------


## Ersh

Завтра в 12. 00 В Эрмитаже перед входом, ок?

----------


## Аньезка

Я пока пребываю в нерешительности, но ежели рано проснусь, то явлю свой лик народу....  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Это маленький секрет. Но должно быть здорово, если мы встретимся


Ладно, я тоже тогда с маленьким секретом приду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В полдень? Ах-х, когда ж я начну жить по Аюрведе? Ладно, попробую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Кажется, я даже не одна буду, а с девочкой.  :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Короче, в 12. 00. Я там буду - либо у клуба, либо в районе детской площадки. Поскольку буду с мальчиком

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Виноват, не хватило ци. Лёг в пять утра, встал в 11, опять упал.

----------


## Sodashi

> Виноват, не хватило ци. Лёг в пять утра, встал в 11, опять упал.


Плохо, хотелось познакомиться  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ладно, не всё потеряно. Познакомиться можно и не в клубе "Эрмитаж".  :Smilie:

----------


## Sodashi

> Ладно, не всё потеряно. Познакомиться можно и не в клубе "Эрмитаж".


Хехе, ну это да  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Кто не успел увидеть Ассаджи и Модератора - тот опоздал!

----------

Aion (05.05.2009), AlekseyE (02.05.2009), Alert (02.05.2009), Dondhup (02.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.05.2009), Pema Sonam (02.05.2009), Аминадав (03.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.05.2009), Пилигрим (02.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Леха, распиши кто есть кто  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Sodashi, Lena Pinchevskaya, Warpig, Aniezka, Ассаджи, Модератор, Neroli, Спокойный

----------

Alert (02.05.2009), Asanga (04.05.2009), Dondhup (02.05.2009), Yeshe (05.05.2009)

----------


## Alert

Позвольте, а где же охрана? Фотографу дфойка!

----------


## Марица

Вы все прекрасны! :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

Что ж я вечно зеваю подобные встречи ((((

----------


## Бо

Какие светлые лица  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Ерш, а больше фоток нет? В чате ребята интересовались...

Sodashi снимала мобильником, просим прощения на качество.

----------

AlekseyE (03.05.2009), Alert (03.05.2009), Dondhup (03.05.2009), Yeshe (05.05.2009), Аминадав (03.05.2009), Марица (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh



----------

AlekseyE (04.05.2009), Alert (04.05.2009), Dondhup (04.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (08.05.2009), Sodashi (05.05.2009), Yeshe (05.05.2009), Аньезка (03.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Супер!

----------


## Юрий К.

полного брюнета в коричневом нет на коллективной фотке, это кто? Cам фотограф, как-то забанивший меня "навсегда и без причины" - Ёрш?

----------


## Dondhup

Ерш просто так не банит.

----------

Аньезка (04.05.2009), Рюдзи (04.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Ну ясный перец.

----------

Tiop (05.05.2009)

----------


## Alert

> полного брюнета в коричневом нет на коллективной фотке, это кто? Cам фотограф, как-то забанивший меня "навсегда и без причины" - Ёрш?


Эта "вечный ж... , пардон - буддист", - старый ворчливый модератор!  :Smilie:  Это я с любовью...

----------

Ersh (05.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Леха не старый, не ворчливый. Он один их самых хороших буддистов которых я знаю.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> как-то забанивший меня "навсегда и без причины" - Ёрш?


А как же Вы здесь сейчас, если навсегда? :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Какой Модератор красавчик, однако! А я представляла себе старого, лысого, занудного дядьку, судя по нику и по постам))

----------


## Юрий К.

> А как же Вы здесь сейчас, если навсегда?


Ну как-как. Я просочился (новый емейл+новый ник), а он сжалилси надо мною убогим (перегнул палку, сам ведь понимал, по ночам решения о моих банах принимал :Smilie: ).

----------


## Pema Sonam

Cожалею,Вас снова забанили, боюсь, я накаркала.

----------


## Homa Brut

А что за помещение на фотках? Упомянутый в постах Клуб "Эрмитаж"? Интерьер буддийский  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А что за помещение на фотках? Упомянутый в постах Клуб "Эрмитаж"? Интерьер буддийский


Да, чайный клуб Эрмитаж.

----------

Homa Brut (05.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Да, чайный клуб Эрмитаж.


Уютное заведение  :Smilie:  Еды тока не вижу что то  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Уютное заведение  Еды тока не вижу что то


Ее там и нет. В крайнем случае, можно заказать сухофрукты.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sforza

Первая мысль,которая у меня возникла,когда я увидел фотки с мобильника-"водку разливают!" :Smilie: Причём держалась она довольно устойчиво где-то на протяжении трёх-пяти секунд.)))Подсознание-страшная штука :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pema Sonam

[QUOTE=Лорка;262523]Первая мысль,которая у меня возникла,когда я увидел фотки с мобильника-"водку разливают!" :Smilie: 
 QUOTE]

Уж скорее сакэ, судя по чашечкам/cтопарикам. :Smilie:

----------


## Sodashi

А кто сказал, что это был Настоящий чай? :-P

----------


## Alert

> Леха не старый, не ворчливый. Он один их самых хороших буддистов которых я знаю.


Та кто бы спорил, Андрей, я же любя, сам за него "пасть порву"!  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (05.05.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

да закуски тама нету.  :Smilie:  это ЧАЙНЫЙ клуб

----------


## Dondhup

Там чаем закусывают  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Всех с праздником! 
Аум Мани Падме Хум!

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.05.2009), Pema Sonam (07.06.2009), Аньезка (09.05.2009), Чиффа (09.05.2009), Этэйла (10.05.2009)

----------

